
Ask HN: What Happened to the Monarch CPU Project? - integricho
Sometime in ~2005 a new type of CPU was announced (built by Raytheon), named Monarch (Morphable Networked Micro-Architecture), which seemed revolutionary &#x2F; super-impressive at the time, but I haven&#x27;t heard of it ever again. Does anyone know what happened to the project? Was it abandoned or is it actually used somewhere?<p>Links:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;investor.raytheon.com&#x2F;news-releases&#x2F;news-release-details&#x2F;raytheon-develops-worlds-first-polymorphic-computer<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.ll.mit.edu&#x2F;HPEC&#x2F;agendas&#x2F;proc06&#x2F;Day1&#x2F;05_Vahey_Abstract.pdf
======
Rannath
Is that not just an FPGA?

~~~
integricho
Perhaps, though it was advertised as something much more sophisticated.

